# How long does a bag last you?



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

I was just wondering how long a bag of rabbit pellts lasts you?

ours are 50# bags, and I spend about $10.00 a bag. How longs does one of these bags last you, on how many rabbits? I think I overfeed.

Melissa


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

One cup per day per adult rabbit. 

I free feed growers and nursing does so yeah, fryers can go through a lot of feed.

What brand do you use?


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Shurgain, I work at a feed store so I get a bit of a deal, not much!

Melissa


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

The one thing that I haven't done yet is figure out how many cups there are in a bag of feed!! No, I have no intention of measuring the bag cup by cup!! 

One thing you could do is weigh out 1 kg of feed and measure how many cups in that, and then multiply by 25 to get how many cups in a bag. Then divide that number by how many rabbits you have. For example lets say that the bag holds 200 cups (way wrong, but it will work for this). If you have 10 rabbits, that 200 cups will last you 20 days, right? So you need to divide the real number of cups of feed in a bag by the number of rabbits you really have. Make sense?

Sorry to those of you who work in pounds - 1 kg is 2.2lbs, but our feed up here comes in 25kg bags which is 55lbs. 

Oh yeah, I pay an average of $14 for my feed.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I go through anywhere from 200 to 300 pounds per month depending on the number of rabbits. The number changes regularly due to slaughter and births and culling.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I feed 1 heaping tuna can per rabbit in the winter and 1 level tuna can in the summer. Obviously nursing or pregnant does get more.


----------



## Beaniemom (May 25, 2007)

What kind of rabbits do you have? Do they look fat? And what is the protein percentage on what you're feeding now?

I go thru an 80 pound bag in less than a week, but I have alot of Jrs and nursing does, and they eat like a plague of locusts! I managed to cut that down during the summer when I had greens from the garden to give them, but I did have some stunted growth. I think this year everyone will still get greens, but the growing JRs will get their full ration of pellets. Or I may switch to a alfalfa mixed hay for them for summer.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

I buy 2 50lb bags of rabbit pellets here but I also mix other feed for our rabbits. Which will last me til the end of the month. 

Good Luck with your rabbits.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

50# a week (32 rabbits). That will go up if we ever get any more litters out of the doe :flame: 
Melissa


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

50lb a week but i have small breeds.35 rbts.


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

I pay $14 for mine and it lasts depending on what I'm feeding. I free feed fryers and nursing does and a bag will last 30 rabbits 1 week. It last alot longer if I am just feeding my mature rabbits, they get a cup a day. I have never just fed them so I don't know how long it would last at a cup a day. I would guess 3 weeks give or take.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

50# about 2 weeks, 15 or 16 rabbits; dunno if anyone is pregnant or nursing.

I free feed pellets and hay. 
Costs about $10 per 50# bag.

My rabbit hobby is expensive.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

A little less than 50# a month, supplemented with oat straw, hay, oatmeal, and vegetable trimmings, for an average of 4 adults and 4-6 juniors.

Farm and Fleet just had a sale on a 50# bag of rabbit pellets for $7.99.

Pony!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

3 cups is one pound of dry feed. so roughly 150 cups per bag.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Lonelyfarmgirl 


> 3 cups is one pound of dry feed. so roughly 150 cups per bag.


Thats good to know!

Melissa


----------



## bunnylover (Nov 1, 2007)

I go through about one 50# bag per three weeks. This can vary greatly, depending on how many fryers and nursing does that I have at any given time. All my rabbits get free choice hay and various treats/greens. I feed more during the winter, and there isn't as much green stuff to feed, so they eat a lot more pellets. The nursing does get free choice, the fryer/growout cages get free choice, and the rest get about 1/2-3/4 cup of pellets a day. I have 7 does (one is a holland lop, the others are californian, rex and harlequin) and 2 bucks, a rex and a Californian. I usually have about 2-3 growout cages at any given time getting full feed.


----------

